# Which equipment for work?



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Now that I need to drink decaf and have not found anything decentish out there, I'll need to buy some equipment for work to make coffee from my trusted supply of beans. I would like to prepare around 500ml of coffee at a time.

So, some suggestions please.

My priorities are:

- Minimal amount of equipment

- Needs to be cheapish to purchase

- No consumables

- Easy to clean and store

- Quick to prepare (boss doesn't like long lunch breaks







)

- Strong and not easily breakable

- No faffing around

I will be using a hand grinder (have my eye on some antique ones at the mo.)

So far the following options spring to mind:

- Aeropress

- Eva Solo Cafe Solo

- Bodum Columbia cafetiere

Please let me have your suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I would say an aeropress, just because they're so easy to clean up (which a cafetiere definitely isn't) and make a nice cup. If you weren't holding out for an antique hand grinder you could go for a Hario Slim hand grinder which Glenn has advised is really good for the price.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks.

The Hario Slim is a great grinder, I tried out Glenn's, but I found it uncomfortable to hold. Also, it has a stepped mechanism and I prefer stepless.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd also recommend the aeropress - filter papers are cheap, it's very very sturdy and reliable, quick and versatile.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks. I've already ordered it. Wherever I turn I see people raving about it, not one bad word to say.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try a Chemex. Lovely clean coffee, you can brew decent quantities too.

Approx 4 minute extraction time.

Only 5-6 minutes from start to finish of process


----------



## E61 (Apr 1, 2010)

How about a Smartcafe cup?

I don't think there is an easier way of making a decent Coffee. A mini Cafetiere built into the (insulated) mug. It is even easier than my Aeropress
















http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smartcafe-Cafetiere-Hot-Mug-Red/dp/B0007MTNH2/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I10FEJ25EBE96Y&colid=17QLVGHM5WKAN


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Try a Chemex. Lovely clean coffee, you can brew decent quantities too.
> 
> Approx 4 minute extraction time.
> 
> Only 5-6 minutes from start to finish of process


Thanks Glenn, I did consider it but the glass makes me a bit nervous. I'm sure some clumsy colleague will break it in no time. Possibly for home use though...



E61 said:


> How about a Smartcafe cup?
> 
> I don't think there is an easier way of making a decent Coffee. A mini Cafetiere built into the (insulated) mug. It is even easier than my Aeropress


Thats looks very clever, thanks!!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've just sorted out my work coffee fix after putting up with the god-awful cafe coffee for long enough (250ml double espresso from a super-auto anyone?). I, as several others have, ordered a Hario Ceramic Slim hand grinder and plan to leave my aeropress at work (much to my flatmates dismay!).

I received the grinder yesterday but as no one was in to receive my hasbean delivery I'm beanless :-(. I have hardly used my aeropress in a while as I was trying to get the best out of our little delonghi treviso machine (which I've since given up on), then spent a couple of weeks making Siphon coffee every morning with my new Bodum Santos, which I've had mixed results with.

The beans I've ordered for work for the next couple of weeks is Hasbean's Jailbreak espresso blend, I thought I'd give it a try, do you guys have a preference for what you drink at work or do you tend just to work through your 'current' bag?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not wanting to hijack the thread but a quick word with your postie agreeing to drop any packagaes off that smell of coffee wouldn't go amiss



lookseehear said:


> ... as no one was in to receive my hasbean delivery I'm beanless :-(


Mine always leaves the coffee (and gets rewarded for it from time to time with a capp to-go)


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

By the look of your post you ordered just the espresso blend, surely it would have fitted through your letter box. My 1 bag orders always get pushed through


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I was pretty disappointed to be honest, I'm sure it would have fit!

Plus I had to wait another day for it to arrive back at the post office which is about 500m down the road! I'm always at work when he calls but if I do see him at any point I'll mention it, although living in a big block of flats I'm not sure he'll remember/care!

Going to pick it up in the morning before work so I'll have my caffeine fix tomorrow


----------

